# Old school bugle rifles



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Did rifles ever have those big bugle-looking muzzles on them like in Beauty and the Beast and Family Guy?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes they did, but I believe most of them were smoothbores (not technically rifles).

Google "blunderbuss" and once the page loads, click the Images tab.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Google "blunderbuss" and once the page loads, click the Images tab.


Ah yes, the good ol' Blunderbuss. Had a field trip once in elementary school at Old Deerfield (site of the book Boy Captive of Old Deerfield) and in one place they had a Blunderbuss. The guy showed one and when he said they could load it with nails or whatever they could find, I was sold.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Yep, it's a blunderbuss. And contrary to popular gun myth, the purpose of the bell-shaped muzzle was not to encourage the spread of shot, but rather to make reloading easier and more fumble-free.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Cool.


No FHF, you can't have one.

I'd hate to think where you'd put the tatto of _that_ gun!

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

WM


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Wandering Man said:


> No FHF, you can't have one.
> 
> I'd hate to think where you'd put the tatto of _that_ gun!
> 
> WM


I don't want one. It would be kinda cool to load it with nails for HD. That would SUCK for the BG!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Would suck for you, too, once your local DA learned about it.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah like using a pipe bomb.


----------

